# ixgbe - 10Gb Intel Network Card



## sody (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,
i have a 82599EB network card.
the ixgbe driver on 8* supports 82598 cards, although it identified my card but i'm not sure it will work fine and won't make kernel panics, since its a production server i want to put a good driver that will work without problems.

I just found this from the Intel website. 
Looks like they have added support for the 82598 and 82599 which isn't on the ixgbe driver on 8 stable/release.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=14688&lang=eng

is it safe to dowload and put the files of this driver in /sys/dev/ixgbe and then install it?

is it simply: *make && make install && make clean*? 
i guess i need to recompile the kernel also because ixgbe is on the GENERIC kernel.

what do you advise me?

Sami


----------



## tingo (Aug 22, 2011)

Ask on the freebsd-stable mailing list. The developers from Intel (for network hardware at least) hang out there.


----------

